# Anyone stayed in London timeshares



## slomac (Sep 18, 2019)

Looks like there are some Getaways in London. Lantern Court by Bridge Street, Notting Hill by Bridge Street, and Phoenix Heights.  Has anyone stayed at these.  Looking for a place for a family of 5 for 4 nights.  Wondering if this is my best option?


----------



## Carol C (Dec 16, 2019)

I stayed once at a studio, I think it was Sunterra, in the Maida Vale suburb. I haven't stayed at those but will be interested to see if folks weigh in. Good luck to you!


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 16, 2019)

Are these timeshares or apartment/hotel rentals?  I think checking on trip advisor would provide you with the information you seek.


----------

